# Paph. Vipani



## SlipperFan (Jun 4, 2009)

niveum x philippinense


----------



## PaphMadMan (Jun 4, 2009)

:drool: OMG! :drool:


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 4, 2009)

WOW!!! Shape, colour pattern and staminode are superb!!!


----------



## nikv (Jun 4, 2009)

Love that staminode! :drool:


----------



## Kevin (Jun 4, 2009)

Wow!:drool::drool: Now that I like!:clap::drool: Can you show us more? Is this a new cross?


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jun 4, 2009)

Oh, I think I might have a new favourite hybrid! 
Stunning.
Any pictures of the plant?


----------



## Hera (Jun 4, 2009)

Where did you get that one?

It is absolutely stunning.


----------



## P-chan (Jun 4, 2009)

I...can't...breathe.... stunning....


----------



## Wendy (Jun 4, 2009)

PaphMadMan said:


> :drool: OMG! :drool:



Ditto!:drool::drool:


----------



## Candace (Jun 4, 2009)

Oh, this is the one I've been begging you for a division of....you tease you! :>


----------



## emydura (Jun 4, 2009)

That is just stunning. Way nicer than I would have imagined.

David


----------



## Scott Ware (Jun 4, 2009)

> :drool: OMG! :drool:





> WOW!!! Shape, colour pattern and staminode are superb!!!





> Love that staminode! :drool:





> Where did you get that one?
> 
> It is absolutely stunning.





> I...can't...breathe.... stunning....
> 
> 
> > Ditto!:drool::drool:




Awesome job, Dot. But I just don't understand why there isn't more enthusiasm for such a pretty little thing.


----------



## Ernie (Jun 4, 2009)

Awesome. That niveum-influenced staminode really pops out and grabs you! 

-Ernie


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 4, 2009)

Super again this year Dot


----------



## John M (Jun 5, 2009)

Jaw dropping cool!


----------



## Jorch (Jun 5, 2009)

It's wonderful!!! :drool::clap:
Wonder why this beautiful cross is not more widely available??


----------



## T.paph (Jun 5, 2009)

Wow!!!:drool:


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 5, 2009)

super Dot!!!! 2 stems this time? Jean


----------



## NYEric (Jun 5, 2009)

One of my favorites along w/ Woluwense, Koloniv, Iona, Chrystelle... I wish I could get a nice big plant of these crosses.


----------



## Ayreon (Jun 5, 2009)

I want it all, I want it all, I want it all
AND I WANT IT NOW!


----------



## Roy (Jun 5, 2009)

Can't add any more to what has been said Dot but that is magic.


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 5, 2009)

emydura said:


> That is just stunning. Way nicer than I would have imagined. David


Me too! :drool: :clap:



Jorch said:


> It's wonderful!!! :drool::clap:
> Wonder why this beautiful cross is not more widely available??





Scott Ware said:


> Awesome job, Dot. But I just don't understand why there isn't more enthusiasm for such a pretty little thing.


My guess is because the majority don't turn out like this & end up on the compost pile!


----------



## Faan (Jun 5, 2009)

I get so jealous when I see these stunning pictures.
The photos are FCC+


----------



## luvsorchids (Jun 5, 2009)

:clap::drool::clap::drool::clap: Beautiful! I would love to see a close up stam shot .

Susan


----------



## raymond (Jun 5, 2009)

super very nice :clap::drool:


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Jun 5, 2009)

Nice! Everything has already been said - great flowers and pic!


----------



## toddybear (Jun 5, 2009)

OMG! I'm in love!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks, everyone. I purchased this from Joe at J&K Orchids about 4 years ago, before Joe went off the deep end. It's always been one of my favorites. It bloomed last Fall, and now again with two spikes. I couldn't resist photographing it.

Candace, the plant is almost big enough to divide, but not quite. Remind me this Fall, OK?


----------



## Candace (Jun 5, 2009)

Oh Dot, I will gladly remind you:> And I'm sure I can send you something in return that you'd like.


----------



## Bobc (Jun 5, 2009)

Wow. really nice. great photo. :clap:


----------



## Gilda (Jun 5, 2009)

:drool::drool::drool: Dot ,It has all been said:clap::clap: !!!!!!!!!!!
(Second in line for a division )


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jun 6, 2009)

:drool: Holy cow! Totally gorgeous. :clap:


----------



## GuRu (Jun 6, 2009)

John M said:


> Jaw dropping cool!



I'm not particularly in hybrids - but this one is extraordinary and my jaw is still dropped on the floor. :drool:



SlipperFan said:


> ...I couldn't resist photographing it...


Dot, it would have been almost a sin if you hadn't pictured it in such a brilliant way. 
Best regards from Germany, rudolf


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (Jun 6, 2009)

Stunning....really

Craig


----------



## PaphMadMan (Jun 6, 2009)

Any crosses made/planned?


----------



## Hera (Jun 6, 2009)

We need to talk someone into remaking this cross. Any takers? I'm sure there would be enough interest.


----------



## ncart (Jun 6, 2009)

OMG. they are so beautiful. I used to have a plant, which was even "alba" form. Very very stubborn plant and finally died.


----------



## mkline3 (Jun 7, 2009)

Holy cow! This is going to the top of my wish list!


----------



## CodPaph (Jun 7, 2009)

very very nice , great bloom


----------



## Clark (Jun 8, 2009)

surreal.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jun 9, 2009)

...so I check back on this photo oh, lets say 3-4 times a day. Just to...make sure its still fantastic. 
...and it is. A remake is a MUST!!!


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 16, 2014)

Dot, do you still have this plant?


----------



## Trithor (Mar 16, 2014)

Wow, it was so cool to read this thread! Like a glimpse into past, with an incredible bait (picture) to tempt. Awesome photo of a jaw droppingly fantastic plant, but to see all the names I know from now and a few I don't was an ethereal experience! There should be a 'Hall of fame' section with threads like this!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Mar 16, 2014)

Paph_LdyMacBeth said:


> ...so I check back on this photo oh, lets say 3-4 times a day. Just to...make sure its still fantastic.
> ...and it is. A remake is a MUST!!!



I still feel this way...and look at this photo daily because its my computer background!


----------



## jtrmd (Mar 16, 2014)

You got lucky with that one! Mine I bloomed were not anywhere near as nice, and went into to compost pile.


----------



## abax (Mar 16, 2014)

I don't know how I missed this photo post! That is gorgeous and the photo
is very classy Dot.


----------



## Denverpaphman (Mar 17, 2014)

Wow, this is reallyyy beautiful. I want one!


----------



## eOrchids (Mar 17, 2014)

Lovely Dot! :drool:


----------



## Trithor (Mar 17, 2014)

Erythrone said:


> Dot, do you still have this plant?



To get back to the original question which resurrected the thread.....


----------



## NYEric (Mar 17, 2014)

Get to the back of the line people! :fight:


----------



## orcoholic (Mar 17, 2014)

PaphMadMan said:


> :drool: OMG! :drool:



mine too!!!


----------



## nathalie (Mar 18, 2014)

Marvelous !!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 18, 2014)

Paph_LdyMacBeth said:


> I still feel this way...and look at this photo daily because its my computer background!


Thank you!


Erythrone said:


> Dot, do you still have this plant?





Trithor said:


> To get back to the original question which resurrected the thread.....


Yes -- but like so many plants that get awarded, it nearly died. It is recovering, slowly. I don't remember if I gave a division to anyone or not. Sorry -- bad memory, and I didn't keep records of that back then (2010).


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 19, 2014)

SlipperFan said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Yes -- but like so many plants that get awarded, it nearly died. It is recovering, slowly. I don't remember if I gave a division to anyone or not. Sorry -- bad memory, and I didn't keep records of that back then (2010).



Too bad...


----------

